# osa + genitive or partitive?



## Gavril

Is there a difference in meaning between, e.g.,
_
Tämä on tunnetuin osa puistoa
__Tämä on puiston tunnetuin osa_
_
Otin suurimman osan kakkua
Otin kakun suurimman osan

_?

K


----------



## hui

> Is there a difference in meaning between, e.g.,
> 
> Tämä on tunnetuin osa puistoa
> Tämä on puiston tunnetuin osa


I see no difference in meaning, but _puiston tunnetuin osa_ is more fluent.



> Otin suurimman osan kakkua
> Otin kakun suurimman osan


What is it in English?_
suurin osa_ = most (majority)
_suurin *pala*_ = largest piece


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> I see no difference in meaning, but _puiston tunnetuin osa_ is more fluent.
> 
> What is it in English?_
> suurin osa_ = most (majority)
> _suurin *pala*_ = largest piece



In my mind, I was imagining _suurin pala, _but I'm curious about both cases above. Does _osa _/ _pala_ make a difference for my question?


----------



## hui

> Otin suurimman osan kakkua
> Otin kakun suurimman osan
> 
> 
> 
> What is it in English?_
> suurin osa_ = most (majority)
> _suurin *pala*_ = largest piece
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my mind, I was imagining _suurin pala, _but I'm curious about both cases above. Does _osa _/ _pala_ make a difference for my question?
Click to expand...

_Otin suurimman palan kakkua.
_To me, it means I cut myself a piece larger than anyone else (or _otin kakkua enemmän kuin muut._)

_Otin kakun suurimman palan.
_To me, it means the cake was already cut into pieces and I took the largest.

_Otin kakun suurimman osan.
__Otin suurimman osan kakkua.
__Otin kaku*sta* suurimman osan._
_Otin suurimman osan kaku*sta*._
To me, all mean I took most of the cake. I would use the elative_ (kaku*sta*)_ because you take something off (or from) the cake.


----------

